# Identification Help Needed



## shamous1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

As you lot are a fairly knowledgable bunch I thought I would gain your assistance in identifying this animal.

We were at my step-sisters house in Cockatoo today (for those of you who don't know Cockatoo is situated in up in the hills past Cardinia reservoir, N/E of Melbourne). She lives on a bush block.

My boys found it today when they were out searching for skinks.

At first I thought it was a hatchy ven but the more I looked at it I leaned towards a fully grown snake.

The pics are not the best as they were taken with my daughters mobile phone

I have looked through our herp books but can not be certain. I might post the pics on a couple of websites and see what comes. We relocated it further out in the bush.

I know some of you wil point us in the right direction.


----------



## freddy (Feb 11, 2007)

i dont know what it is but i swear it looks exactly like one i found a few days ago, sadly the guy i found was mauled by a cat or something else with teeth and claws.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 11, 2007)

Juv Copperhead I think


----------



## dragons75 (Feb 11, 2007)

Southern dwarfed crown snake ?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 11, 2007)

phoenix is right.
juvy copperhead shane
very cute very dangerous,great find


----------



## phoenix (Feb 11, 2007)

YAY I love my elapids


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 11, 2007)

yeh it looks like a copperhead


----------



## Mrs Mac (Feb 12, 2007)

i was thinking dwarfed crown snake too


----------



## JasonL (Feb 12, 2007)

Dwarf crowns are from Gosford up through coastal Qld. not any where near Melbourne.


----------



## shamous1 (Feb 12, 2007)

*?*



JasonL said:


> Dwarf crowns are from Gosford up through coastal Qld. not any where near Melbourne.



That's what I thought. Golden Crowned is another I have been told tit could have been but it is way away from the distribution area. But all sorts of things get transported down in plants etc from Qld and other states.

I was doing some work at a Bunnings store in Melbourne and when the guys were unloading a truck they spotted a python in some palms. So I guess anything is possible.

I think if I had a proper digital camera we could get a clearer picture and be more able to come up with a correct i.d.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 12, 2007)

> I think if I had a proper digital camera we could get a clearer picture and be more able to come up with a correct i.d.


it is a copperhead shane


----------

